#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  各位獸們~看看你們的獸化程度

## M.S.Keith

如果你會做出以下動作.就代表你是一支真正的獸了
(以下的獸是指代表你們的動物)


1.會學獸叫

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)

----------


## Michile

都有做過…除了糾正他人這回事，
因為沒遇過(－w－)

四腳步行(爬行X)很累說…所以最後還是放棄了…(@x@)
至於豹類的叫聲很難學，還是學不會…(ˊ3ˋ)

----------


## Wolfang

1.會學獸叫
OK沒問題的~
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
就生物物理來說人類要四腳著地爬行是真的蠻累的..
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
同意
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
沒錯~我會的
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
並不會....因為這樣只會自找無謂的麻煩...(沒骨氣= =)
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
嗯..我會XD

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

> 至於豹類的叫聲很難學，還是學不會…(ˊ3ˋ)



相似度：很高  XD(亂的....


--
我大概只能做到 (1?) 2 3 5...吧OTZ

----------


## Kasar

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
應該就這幾項

----------


## M.S.Keith

事實上我所謂的四腳爬行不一定是要在地板上
在樓梯或山坡上也行歐

我本身就會了^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

來亂~XD
7.總覺得屁股少了些什麼~(尾巴)XDDD"

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我頂多做到1.3.5.6而已
四腳爬行好累
而且膝蓋超痛的說

----------


## 和魯夫

12346都會做........
5.....就沒試過了= =

----------


## Michile

其實我在想，一直舔嘴唇…
是不是指吃完飯後怎麼處理嘴巴旁邊的食物殘渣…

剛剛在吃晚餐的時候想到的…
如果是的話，那我還真沒有什麼餐後用紙巾擦嘴的習慣…"|||

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

1.會學獸叫→吼~

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 →趾行比較常做

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 →廢話....

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 →這也廢話

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) →懶的理他..

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)→有傷口也會用嘴巴去舔...............

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

囧..基於我已經不是龍人了 但也不是獸人..因為現在小說中
是以  "亞人" 來出場 所以..不會半個 囧

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

當然是除了4之外全部啦^^
薩仔說的7也有
我想我來提供8吧!!

8 常常認為自己的感官敏感^^(像我是嗅覺XD)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 1.會學獸叫
> 
> 2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
> 
> 3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
> 
> 4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
> 
> 5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
> ...


除了2以外....畢竟我是"獸人"
用兩隻腳走路比較方便啦....(跑起來比較慢是愈想中的啦.....)
最竟發現自己掌的越來越不像獸了......

----------


## Wolfy

除了四腳爬行以外大概都會吧...

沒有四腳爬行的原因是....
因為我不是獸..

是...獸人XD




> 8 常常認為自己的感官敏感^^(像我是嗅覺XD)


感覺敏銳是好事.
可是我覺得痛覺還是不要太敏銳比較好><

還有過度敏銳也不好(過敏)

(冷死你們XD)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 作者: 狼人渥克斯
> 
> 8 常常認為自己的感官敏感^^(像我是嗅覺XD)
> 
> 
> 感覺敏銳是好事.
> 可是我覺得痛覺還是不要太敏銳比較好><
> 
> 還有過度敏銳也不好(過敏)
> ...


幼狼大說的也對拉,畢竟你不會想要聞到一些不該聞的八
例如說像廁所拉 廚餘之類的

----------


## 舒泉

1.會學獸叫
恩~會哩@@
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
跟我家貓咪狗狗玩的時候會拉^^"
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
恩恩~會呀!!
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
有好多哇....
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
會!一定會!輕一點只是罵罵 重一點的話勒.......
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
恩-3-~好像會吧!

----------


## 狼嚎

1.會學獸叫 
當然要啦~XD
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
嗯...目前沒有 不過想嘗試 
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
當然啦~
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
還好... 
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
只會在心裡罵吧Orz
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~) 
嘴唇乾了就會舔啦XD"

----------


## 霸龍

1.會學獸叫
恩....我不知道龍怎麼叫XDD
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
沒試過XD
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
由其是看到犬科類的~
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
還收集蠻多的XP
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
沒碰過@@我不知道~
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
不太會....
只是早上起來有時會被自己的牙齒刺到舌頭=..=

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

> 來亂~XD
> 7.總覺得屁股少了些什麼~(尾巴)XDDD"


說到尾巴......有次我把我的豹紋圍巾(假貨啦~~)接到褲子上.....
突然覺得很興奮(雖然我是想當狼...)
還一直學貓叫(豹怎麼叫?)
同學看到就一直說:狐狸精耶.....(昏!)
明明就是豹精XD(遭扁)

----------


## 夜月之狼

1.會學獸叫→嗷嗚~

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作→不會~"~

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類→這小島不容易看到狼......XD

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物→只要有名字就想買了=3= 然後再看內容

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)→笨狼目前也在學 沒什麼立場糾正~"~

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)→會啊~XD

7.少了些什麼? 不會啦~XD

8.感覺敏銳→一睡就睡死的狼￣﹁￣

新增:

9.除了榴槤味以外 任何味道都不定義為"臭"→笨狼發覺自己開始對廁所味免疫了......Orz

10.有時走路會突然想用趾行→跑步也會啊~

----------


## 狼王白牙

把在野疆上寫過的貼上來好了

標題: *【歡迎接力】你可能是我們的同類,假如你有以下行為....*
[*]當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
[*]你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
[*]你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
[*]你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
[*]你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
[*]你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
[*]你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
[*]你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
[*]你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
[*]你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
[*]有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
[*]你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
[*]你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
[*]你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
[*]你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
[*]你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
[*]你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 


(從國外翻譯的跟我掰的都有,歡迎大家繼續掰....)

----------


## 風的水藍

1.會學獸叫 <(汪!!)
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 <(都用爬的耶= =_)

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 <這是一定要的拉XD

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 <(還好)

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) <(我會發飆)

----------


## 池

1.會學獸叫
　啊...應該會吧

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
　爬樓梯的時候，會用手撐（炸

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
　同類...好、好像是吧||||

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
　嗯..好像沒有...

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
　當然＝口＝！

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
　會...因為..乾乾的感覺就怪怪的..囧|||

----------


## 殘月一狼

1.會學獸叫 
(沒問題)
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
(每天都在練習)
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
(甚至會有想要XX的感覺)
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
(非常喜歡)
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他
(現在已經打死不少人了呢 * *)
6.會一直舔嘴唇
(習慣了)

看來小殘已經進化完全了~

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 1.會學獸叫 
> (沒問題)
> 2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
> (每天都在練習)
> 3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
> (甚至會有想要XX的感覺)
> 4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
> (非常喜歡)
> 5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他
> ...


哎呀...小殘跟我ㄧ樣呢^^

----------


## Kofu

我記得好像哪個版曾經有加過一個打呵欠舌頭會伸出來的XP

再加一個~被戳會發出怪聲音XDDDDDD

----------


## 旷野之苍狼

好像……我這5條都達到了的哦，看來我的程度還是挺高的嗎XD  :Cool:

----------


## 布雷克

1.會學獸叫(悶鳴這是學狗)
我偶爾吧...
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
很難耶...不過上樓梯用爬的很快...
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
廢言...
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
廢言...
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
我不會想修正他的思想的....除非...嘿嘿...我給他洗腦....
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
我偶爾吧...
7.是甚麼阿...這需要補完嗎(聞聞)
8.感覺敏銳....我到是覺得我的警覺性很高....每次閃車都很方便...除了眼睛很廢以外...
9.我會學獸化時的姿勢...
10.我很喜歡舔我的犬齒...

----------


## 阿難

完全達到
還有:
7. 被戳會發出怪聲音
8. 流口水...orz.......

----------


## WA. 璇

1.會學獸叫
會
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
這個......有時啦......大多數不會......可能因為我是狼人
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
會
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
絕對會
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
會
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
這個開題......會舔嘴唇,但不會一直
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
應該加第7樣:
7.對滿月很興奮
(我一定會)

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 如果你會做出以下動作.就代表你是一支真正的獸了
> (以下的獸是指代表你們的動物)
> 
> 
> 1.會學獸叫
> 
> 2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
> 
> 3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
> ...




1.我會貓叫,喵~~~

2.不太行,因為我是獸人

3.有時候會有這種感覺

4.畫啦,有關各種獸的書啦,甚至連18+的我都會收集

5.扁到他不成人形XD

6.我被剪舌,所以不太伸的出來

----------


## 幻貓

> 如果你會做出以下動作.就代表你是一支真正的獸了
> (以下的獸是指代表你們的動物)
> 
> 
> 1.會學獸叫
> 
> 2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
> 
> 3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
> ...


1.學貓叫、狼嚎──
2.有時候大人不在會玩玩看
3.咪兒就是例子~
4.沒錢呀~
5.一般來說會有些冷冷的口氣糾正他‧‧‧
6.大拇指都會吸了~更是常常舔嘴唇

----------


## 虎兒

1.會學獸叫=生氣時叫出來超像 

2.會做出四腳爬行的動作=雖然不是主要方式,但潛行時會爬 

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類=看人類時的感覺就有點奇怪了 

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物=沒錢...做不大到... 

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)=基本上不會,因為我是好獸(當然太過份時免不了說上幾句...) 

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)=平常就會啦


簡單來說...我還是幼獸一隻...

----------


## 虎兒

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
=如果我有就一定穿

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
=沒錯,這是重點~!

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
=預定寒假作息

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
=基本上裡面的主角都是獸人

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
=我不大看寵物當家的,但我是發現頻道的忠實觀眾

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
=這還用說嗎?

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
=或者是[駐地]

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
=不會,但我想以半獸的身分活在那世界

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
=那是主要目標,而不是絕對目標


我只回答符合我的問題,所以就是以上這些

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

1.隔壁貓叫...

2.不至於行走方式，但其他動作就...

3.不認識時保持戒心

4.....有很多東西耶～XD

5.惡言毒死他.....

6.幹嘛！？  ......我才不要咧，要維持形象、形象....！！

----------


## 鵺影

1.會學獸叫 
這點倒還好，有時候會學學狼嗥。
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
爬樓梯的時候玩過，但平常倒是沒特別這麼做。
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
沒辦法，畢竟我的外型還是人類，這是這輩子可能都無法擺脫的宿命。
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
會，但是量力而為，不會因此瘋狂收集。
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
太激動了吧...(汗)...頂多是視而不見、充耳不聞。
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
經常這麼做耶...但那是因為我火氣大，嘴唇容易乾啦...^.^b

----------


## 劍痞

> 如果你會做出以下動作.就代表你是一支真正的獸了
> (以下的獸是指代表你們的動物)


1.會學獸叫
「……如果是兔子怎麼學？」（何）

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
「不常爬行，但很喜歡趴著。」
（人類已經不適合以爬行移動……）

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
「嗯……沒錯。」

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
「……一切嗎？這要一定程度的經濟能力。」

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
「沒遇過，不過打人是不夠理性的行為，即便再如何喜歡野獸。」

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
「……味道不錯。」（笑）

----------


## taleshunt

敝獸只有做到以下
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
附帶有害羞的情懷(被揍)

其他的都還沒做到 囧TZ

----------


## 大貓貓

1.會學獸叫 <<偶爾啦~
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作<<不會... 
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 <<嗯嗯~
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 <<SOSO=.=~
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他 <<在講廢話嗎??(被轟
6.會一直舔嘴唇 <<會啊~但不知道是不事因為變成獸Q_Q(問這*嘛=  =?

醬應該是75%吧Q_Q?
就不是純的就是了˙3˙(炸

----------


## tpolin

1.會學獸叫 
我家狗在吵的時候會跟他互吠(結果更吵 然後被我娘巴
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
爬樓梯和在寢室的時候會 跟獸玩的時候忘記維持形象會(汗 
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
還好  沒想過這問題XD
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
沒很瘋  容易屈服於現實(金XD)
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他
我會關門放狗(上!
6.會一直舔嘴唇 
不會舔嘴唇 只會舔牙齒(特愛用舌頭磨虎牙XD

最後一點好像比較像嗜血=口=!?

----------


## TYPHOON

除了5以外都會啦
5我是懶的理了
至於6...我是比較常舔牙齒





> 7.總覺得屁股少了些什麼~(尾巴)XDDD"


這不是開玩笑，偶爾會這樣覺得

再來...
8.會咬爛午餐的雞骨頭

----------


## 銀

1.會學獸叫 
根本就是每天(爆掉

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
尤其是爬樓梯XD
用兩隻腳太麻煩了(喂

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
呼呼(?) 我都常跟我家狗用嘴巴拔河(扯毛巾XD)了(咦

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
看到就收集0ˇ0

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
*廢話!!!!(被拖出*

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
嘴唇乾了就舔,吃完東西也會(咦

結論:我打娘胎出生起就不是人!!XD(最好是

----------


## 杰諾斯

1.會學獸叫>>>>>>>>>>>>學狗叫算不算XD?雖然現在也沒這麼無聊了...(汗)

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作>>>>已經是進化的時代了不太可能= ˇ ="(逃)

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類>>不會這麼覺得(炸)

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物>>每天都在做的事XD

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)>>明明在畫龍卻有人說畫得像馬......真是=  ="( 註：龍王傳說 )

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)>>誰不會舔嘴唇XD"???( 毆飛!!)

嗯......感覺上只有第四個比較會遵守....所以本人一點也不獸化XD"???( 被轟死!!!)

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

!學獸叫的話   [也是再沒人抗建的十後  經常發生的事  感覺好像很爽=ˇ="]
!最做出四腳爬行的動作  [偶爾會做拉 不過很像會跪到比自己還小的人@@"]
!在看到獸時會覺得在看同類  [經常會拉 =口= 偶爾還會把他抱在一起@@行為有點怪怪哩]
!會收集關於獸的一切有關物  [經常@@像是 看獸影片 漫畫@@等等]
!
  當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)[絕對會@@  因為他汙辱倒數於他們同類獵的動物  有點邱秋的樣子@@] 
!會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)  [好像都會  不過別人看到會害羞ˊˋ]

----------


## VARARA

1.會學獸叫 --->varavaravaravara(鳴叫...之前有和一位同胞共鳴過^^好高興)

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作

嗯----------------
說起來也是耶,當我很急(要處裡某件重要事情)的時候,我的跑法都不像人類呢...
應該就是說身體向前傾的很嚴重(快要50度),雙手隨便放著,然後雙腳猛跑....
這時候會有種莫名的快感衝上腦,真的超級舒暢的@@!!!

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 ----------->agree!看到k隆人總是有親切感^^

(補充:對某些人來說,你認為不重要的東西可能就是對別人來說事有深深羈絆的東西......即使那個東西是所謂的動畫人物。)

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 --------->25XMB的KERORO相關圖片+60XMBKERORO音樂@@

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) ---->我只會糾正....但是大概會有一陣子不會跟那個人說話= =!

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)

我是會鳴叫說...
這點很困擾.....
想叫的時候又怕同學的異樣眼光.....
所以每次都去廁所叫.....

VARAˊˇˋ......

VARARA

----------


## 信犬

1.會學獸叫：通常不會，但在有時候會（極少）。 

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 ：人類的身體結構不適合做這樣的運動，會腦充血唷！

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 ，有一點感覺，不過當我要靠近他們時，他們就跑走了～（畢竟我還是在人的軀殼上）

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 ：always！不管是習性還是圖片都會努力去找！

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) ：不想亂打人，感覺很白目。

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)：無聊會做出這樣的舉動（純屬好玩）。
看來我獸化的程度很低，其實我也只是單純喜歡狼而已，沒想過要變成狼.....

----------


## 阿翔

1.會學獸叫 
就算在學校我也會嚎叫喔！
那種狼的快感實在太好了耶！XDD
2.做出四腳爬行的動作 
嗯…做出四腳爬行動作什麼的，
這我在家中經常都會，還懂得四腳跑步那樣。
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
我在看到狼時也會覺得在看同類，
有時會變得想嚎叫、吃生肉、
什至捕獵的渴望也會出現的說！
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
家中有狼玩具、狼貼紙、狼衣服、狼書、狼圖畫等……
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
當然了，聽到有人汙辱野獸的話，
我絕對；一定會去糾正他。
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
至於舔嘴唇，一般平日也會（現在也有），
不過在看見生肉時舔得更多，什至舔牙齒喔……


好！加兩個：
9.看到/聽到「獵人」和「殺狼」一詞馬上有殺戮的渴望
10.總是呆呆的望著天空想變成狼

----------


## 風邪狼

基本上只有「在看到獸時會覺得在看同類」
嘛~我沒看過狼(只看過自己啦~~(巴爛)
如果看到說不定會這麼認為

1.學獸叫：有過~(而且常有......)
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 ：爬樓梯的時候~哈哈~(好像是習慣......)
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 ：會啊~有時甚至不吃早餐存錢去買呢(死孩子)
有好多東西喔(懶的列了......)
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) ：打他是不會啦~不過一定是罵到我贏(你這傢伙.......)
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)：會啊~~吃飯時也會~有時還是不自覺的...(似乎也是習慣......)


看來我獸化程度很高耶~~呀比~~
希望下輩子投胎是狼XP

----------


## Rise

1.會學獸叫 
這個我會
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
是誰都可以吧?
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
這個不太覺得呢 = =
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
我沒有收集的哦 !!
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
這個是一定的 
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
會啊,無時無刻

----------


## 月下白狐

1.會學獸叫 
狐狸要怎麼叫?(嗥嗥)
2.會做出四腳爬行的動作 
不會
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
沒看過台灣野生的狐狸
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
沒有
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
當然會!
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
除非我咬傷了自己的嘴唇

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

嗯!

小狐都有在做

1.會學獸叫 
狐狸會叫嗎? @@ 不過小狐會學狼嚎的說

2.會做出四腳爬行的動作 
會! 在家中會的! 小狐還會蹲在椅子上用電腦呢~

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
沒親眼看過野生的狐狸, 但在電視上看到也會很高興

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
有一點兒~ 小狐會收集有關九尾狐的圖片什麼的~ 還會有有關狐狸的書和動漫

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
當然! 這個小狐可是常常做的說!

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~) 
不知道幹嘛小狐就是會舔嘴唇的說 (汗


這樣子...

小狐應該算是一只合格的獸吧?? (擔心

----------


## 小虎

1.會學獸叫 

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)

這些都會...吼!

----------


## 雪之龍

我曾有做過的大概只有...
1.會學獸叫
很少這麼作... 
2.會做出四腳爬行的動作 
不會 
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
也不會 
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
幾乎每天...
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
應該不會
6.會一直舔嘴唇 
很長啦...應為嘴唇一直都很乾燥...

----------


## 小劍

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 

在下大概只有這三項吧！其他的應該都是偶而才發生吧！

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

> 除了四腳爬行以外大概都會吧...
> 
> 沒有四腳爬行的原因是....
> 因為我不是獸..
> 
> 是...獸人XD
> 
> 感覺敏銳是好事.
> 可是我覺得痛覺還是不要太敏銳比較好><
> ...


說到敏銳！我的身體觸感    很敏感
只要一點養就會這裡抓抓那裡抓抓 尤其腳都會感覺很養！
＝ ＝

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 1.會學獸叫 
> 
> 2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
> 
> 3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
> 
> 4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
> 
> 5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
> ...


裡面的行為 幾乎都有 除了2 的四腳爬行 ( 裝傻? 明明有過... 還..)

偶爾會無聊 突然學動物叫 不過不只是狼的...還有...CAT 貓頭鷹等...痾
看到狗會跟他溝通 (不過...牠好像聽不懂我的話...)
而現在就正在收集資料 
嘴唇乾的話就會舔 我個人絕得 會這樣不一定代表是獸啊... (是我的錯覺吧?!)

不過這樣就算獸了嗎? 是獸人...還是"人獸"啊 (看到一篇四格漫畫...OMG...看到有點想吐...)

啊 補充一點問題算了 
我還有一點奇怪的癖好... 能夠透過他人的衣物的味道 知道是誰的 ...= =
有時候會去記別人的味道 (似乎會被認為是變態...)

這樣獸化程度應該有90%以上吧 只差真正變成獸人的關鍵
鏘鏘鏘鏘!! "月下狼人變身藥水" 使用說明 : 在滿月時日 將藥水服入口中 數天到一星期 即會發生變化 視個人狀況而定 (注意 : 第一次變身成狼人 將可能經歷到死亡的風險 一旦變成狼人後 會依照界下的規則變身)
藥水材料 : 幻獸狼的毛髮、惡魔的契約書和死神開立的死亡證明書 
利用幻獸狼的毛髮 與惡魔訂下契約 將毛髮製成藥水的形式 並利用惡魔的力量
在經歷過一次的死亡之後 即可轉生成為狼人 (此為其中一種變成狼人的方法)

----------


## 路過的狗

我雖然不會舔嘴唇
但...我只要專心做某一件事時(尤其是打電玩時)
我就會不經意的吐出舌頭...
是在幫助我分泌出汗嗎

----------


## 藍焰

1.會學獸叫 
會，超常叫的，打哈欠時會學獅吼，有事沒事就會學狼對空嚎叫

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
以前會，但現在只會在床上或椅子上，因為沒有乾淨的地板讓我爬了

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
有時候會，還會跟他們談心事呢，就好像他們聽懂我說的話一樣

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
並不是全部啦，但也不少

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
有時候會，我會去糾正但不會打人

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
這個常常，不過我比較喜歡去舔牙齒耶~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

阿沃除了2以外都做過耶....(?
而且有人在汙辱狼的時候   阿沃常會不經意(? 的給他"輕輕一爪"   所以現在沒人敢說狼的壞話了  :jcdragon-shy2:

----------


## 羽翔

1.會學獸叫 
當然會呀~
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
不太常做呢ww所以也不太會做(?)
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
嗯www~
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
一定會的ww~
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
直接當作沒看到~(?((噴
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
會!!而且還常常在做(?

----------


## 1234QWER

> 1.會學獸叫
> 不會...
> 2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
> 爬樓梯從1樓爬到14樓= =爬到累就換4腳爬行了吧..
> 3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
> 有感覺....
> 4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
> 一定會~
> 5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
> ...


很常耶...不知道為什麼= =不只吃完飯~~平常也會@@

----------


## 灰爪

1.3.6. 這些常常都會做
那2.是只有在爬樓梯時才會做
那4.是因為我很懶所以收集的就很少
那5.是根本不敢去糾正別人,但還是會去戳別人(那不就是糾正嘛!
其實除了這些
我還會用舌頭喝湯 
和用嘴巴翻書(只有教科書才會這樣

----------


## 痕‧風狼

1.會學獸叫
不會
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
爬樓梯爬到累的時候會轉換成用4腳爬行~(這這..這...好狼狽的樣子......
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
有感覺  有時動物會主動靠近我 而且還有類似撒嬌的動作><確定不是別人養的
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
當然會!
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
會糾正他  除非他對動物出手 不然我不會輕易動手的
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
會!而且很常...不知道為什麼...

----------


## ζ媚狐 雪兒

1.會學獸叫 
幾乎不常呢 
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
人類要四隻爬行瞞辛苦的呢  但是爬樓梯的話偶而會呢~  在家赤腳時比較常趾行~    最近也在思考要是跑步的話用四腳跑會不會比兩腳快xD" (沒地方試=w= 
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
會 
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
有收集 但是不多w
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
除非很過分瞜  咱很友善的~(? 
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
嘴唇乾時

----------


## 大漠之狼

這、這不是全都有了嗎!!((遭踹。

嗯..爬行確實是在上樓梯的時候。((下樓梯怎麼下阿=口=!!!

----------


## Anfauglir

1.會學獸叫 
騎車的時候會。尤其是冬天的時候在呼嘯的寒風中更會如此！
會覺得自己彷彿就是在0與1的雪原上奔馳的冬狼。

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
這個…好吧老實說不常出現。

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
僅限於狼與部分的犬會有這種感覺，其他的就還好。 

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
嗯\OWO/

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
…糾正是必要的。要不要打他就…看狀況吧。
雖然社會上對狼的評價一直都很差啊。:~

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
會耶，因為感覺嘴唇乾的時候很不舒服所以才會這樣做（欸）

----------


## 白狼小沫

除了5.可能懶的理他吧! 太過分的話是直接咬下去
懶的說~反正人類也沒在聽



> 嗯..爬行確實是在上樓梯的時候。((下樓梯怎麼下阿=口=!!!


跟我一樣在上樓時~下樓梯用滑的(屁股會摔爛=ˇ=)

----------


## 大神狼兒

1.會學獸叫 :要在沒人的地方才敢叫，要不然我會怕會害羞0v0...

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 :腳沒力的時候才會用手輔助撐著爬，包含上樓梯...

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類  :犬科的才是同類吧！尤其是狼

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物  :會，是在偶發的情況下

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)  :８０％懶的糾正...

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~) :嘴乾和吃完東西都會，尤其是懶的用餐具吃東西的時候...

----------


## 白狼小沫

突然想起來曾經有一陣子
常常舔嘴唇同學看到
同學竟然叫我[獅子的孩子]
=ˇ=我比較想被叫[狼的孩子]說~#~

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼的分析如下：

1.會學獸叫
V 這個項目很基本 本狼會這麼做XD

2.會做出四腳爬行的動作
V 這個項目仍然很基本 本狼也會這麼做XD

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
V 純屬反射

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
V 這是一定要的啦~

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
V 本狼不相信任何獸可以忍耐= =

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
X 唉呀 這個冰狼是不會的 抱歉

統計 5/6
這樣算是及格吧? (被打

----------


## fdd2588

1.會學獸叫 

→我一直很想嚐是看看，但是我不敢......


2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 

→跟其他獸一樣爬樓梯才會


3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 

→+1，超想養寵物一直盯著它看


4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 

→目前正在看狼雨中


5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 

→我是安靜型的，只會氣在心裡


6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
→有時候會，目的不明

----------


## 呆瓜犬

1.會學獸叫 

有時候的確會呢XD

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 

恩..不會，以前很小的時候有這樣做過，可是不好走阿＝ ＝

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 

會XD

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 

有呢有呢，之前還有同學在我生日時送我狗的玩偶

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 

如果是正面之言的建議，我會感謝他；如果純心來亂的話......（黑氣

6.會一直舔嘴唇

會，有時會口乾舌燥（炸飛

----------


## Veritas

1.會學獸叫
    以前會..在同學老師面前也會
    被同儕當作最接近獸人類
    可是之前生病..嗓子掛了
    連原本說話的聲音都怪怪的
    不能嗥了 嗚嗚..
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
    時常
    直接跑也可以
    不過差異比較大的上樓梯.爬山
    迅捷~
   在學校走樓梯也會~
 :jcdragon-pounce:  
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
    一定要的~
   心頭暖暖
 :jcdragon-shy2:  
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
    算是會~
   看到就收藏~
 :jcdragon-hug:  
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
   他會很慘吧..(怎麼有椅子在飛..)
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
   會啊~
   國中沒帶餐具
    就直接吃
    反正舌頭夠長~
   舔舔嘴~
 :jcdragon-lick:  
我還不夠獸啦!

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

不過狼嗥我不太會呢~可能還是狼仔,叫的好像狗叫....
糾正別人的話呢~等我便獸人,在直接咬死,攬的糾正
不過看到新聞上面的---XX校園伸出狼爪襲胸---狼父
對孩子OOXX.....就非常想砸電視呢

----------


## 帕格薩斯

1.會學獸叫 

恩...會耶，平常的時候030

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 

爬上床睡覺算嗎?(去死

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類

的確有。 

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物

很想這麼做...可是我真的沒錢(爸媽都沒給零用錢啊啊啊...) 

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 

我就打過我姊(Yui喵)(欸欸欸

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)

有，不過不能被其他人類看到...(冏

嗨嗨~還蠻準的  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

1.會學獸叫
平時也會叫一下  很小聲的.. 

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
爬上床的時候  或是跟小狗玩的時候 

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 
真的會= ="

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
這個也會阿 甚至不會看的小說 跟獸有關的也會看看或是買回家 

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
某次學校裡有學會派單張 上面畫了隻樣子很醜的狼
我忍不住就說"很醜的狼，哪是這樣畫的" (這個是對狼汙辱  的因為真的很醜><
聽說當時派單張給我的就是畫狼的那位.......

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
會的!

那是不是我漸漸偏向狼型了XD?

----------


## 紅峽青燦

1.會學獸叫
甚常
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
甚會，甚至可稍稍跑
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
是啊
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
會的
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
不會打，但會放殺氣並糾正

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
偶爾，但傷心時會發出幼獸哭聲

----------


## 龍o瞳

0.0藥全部都做出來有難度ㄝ...

----------


## 斯冰菊

經由整理與本狼新加的一共33項，本狼一一回答！！！

1.會學獸叫→幾乎每天晚上對眾狼祈求完畢就會狼嗥！！！凹嗚~~~~~~！！！  :wuf_e_howl:  

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作→偶爾會。

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類→都是在電視上看到狼。本狼除了貓科之外，其他的都非常有感覺！！！完全就是同胞狀態！！！

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物→甚多，簡單表列：書有《野性的呼喚》、《白牙》、《北國義犬》， 圖的話多到爆炸(18+的與普通各半。)，影片有大概快二十片，網站的話就以狼版為主！！！  :wuffer_glee:  

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)→本狼懶得理那些人類沙文主義者，要他們改過比太陽變成黑洞還難！！！

6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)→非常，平均每小時舔個幾十次。

7.感覺臀部後少了些什麼? 本狼的尾巴呢！！！  :wuffer_pissed:  待到永久變狼藥水研發的那一天，本狼一定要拋棄這身人類軀殼！！！(異常堅定貌) 

8.感覺敏銳→有幾次預言中了！這樣算嗎？像是上一任教宗若望保祿二世，本狼在94年(2005)預測他撐不過清明節，結果也真的這樣。 

9.除了榴槤味以外 任何味道都不定義為"臭"→對臭還是很敏感。 

10.有時走路會突然想用趾行→越來越頻繁了！！！以後變成狼人時應該會是日常步行姿態！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

‧  11.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏......：本狼不看棒球的。本狼支持NBA明尼蘇達灰狼隊！！！

‧  12.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋：本狼沒錢製作獸服啊！！！  :wuffer_bawl:  不過小時候穿過加菲貓拖鞋。

‧  13.你認為你的美漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'YERF' 'YIFF' 'WOLFE'這些字：當然！！！為什麼沒有YIFF！！！  :wuf_e_angry:  

‧  14.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物：七龍珠本狼只記得魔人普烏。(下圖右)


‧  15.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食：本狼在星期四、星期六與寒暑假都2點才睡。這樣算嗎？

‧  16.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的：本狼知道星際大戰，是喬治‧盧卡斯！！！歷險小恐龍真的不知道。

‧  17.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色：本狼不會用。

‧  18.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色：塔爾斯好萌啊！！！小時候看迪士尼時很著迷呢！！！


‧  19.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」：本狼最愛看動物擂台了！！！寵物當家之前很常看，可是自從大介過世後就幾乎沒有看了。

‧  20.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字：狼馬、TOMCAT、LSI、KARNO、Tredain、Donryu、Fasttrack37d、artdecade、Redrusker、Mark Wulfgar、館主、銀、幻貓、漣漪月影、房兔、Powfoo、thetimberwolf、Kemonono、Galen、Blotch、Neyukidou、Rukis、哈凱、Sakitastar、WOLFY、希諾道、Furious、Alector Fencer、Cyberklaw、塔多、銀月、薩卡魯瓦、SANARI、望月空、Rog Minotaur、Lobhotigre、Blueblur8lover、Kumagaya Shin、Yuki、BOMB。(四十位。)

‧  21.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察：警察會搶農會，對他們印象不怎麼好。

‧  22.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族：本狼很少玩線上遊戲，不過如果有，這是一定要的啦！！！  :em_jackallaugh:  

‧  23.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」：今天起稱本狼的電腦房為狼窩！！！

‧  24.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子：本狼沒看過。

‧  25.你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人：本狼沒玩過，如果有一定會！！！

‧  26.你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme：沒有玩過PS2。

‧  27.你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過：完全沒玩過。

28.打呵欠舌頭會伸出來的：偶爾會。

29.被戳會發出怪聲音：不只被戳，有時候自己無聊也會這樣。

30.對滿月很興奮：程度愈來愈高！！！

31.看到/聽到「獵人」和「殺狼」一詞馬上有殺戮的渴望：人類沙文主義者們，等著被狼爪與狼牙撕裂吧！！！   :lupe_snarly:  

32.總是呆呆的望著天空想變成狼：何時才能擺脫掉這個人類的軀殼呢？  :wuffer_arou:  

本狼新加──33.當喝到外帶的湯時，會用舌頭舔完蓋子裡面的湯。：每次都這樣！！！本狼對這個習慣還蠻自豪的！！！

看來本狼的獸化程度有八成了！！！  :wuf_e_grin:  本狼會繼續全力以赴的！！！

----------


## Taro dog

1.會學獸叫 

會(今天就叫在家裡了-////- 

2.會做出四腳爬行的動作 

以前上樓梯的時候會 現在變成上下樓梯會不自覺用腳前端走

3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類 

會~~

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 

有收集一些呢! 

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時 會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 

這一點不會耶...因為怕大家知道我是獸(不過會稍微整他 

6.會一直舔嘴唇 

一定會   :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 莫克斯 艾倫

1.會學獸叫 
會,只怕被旁人聽到...

2.最做出四腳爬行的動作 
只有起床時習慣性這樣~

4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物 
會~不惜一切的去搜集

5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他) 
不會打他,只會稍作糾正...

----------


## 銀

斯冰菊的問題已經都整理好了
所以就引用他的來回答囉XD

*1.會學獸叫*

　該怎麼說....已經習慣成自然了XDDD
　熟一點可以聽到我的貓叫跟呼嚕
　狗叫則是只有狗才有機會聽到(欸



*2.最做出四腳爬行的動作*

　跟動物玩的時候會
　不過做起來很累就是(抹臉



*3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類*

　大概吧(欸)



*4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物*

　我很窮所以......(?)
　通常是真的愛到不行才會買



*5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時，會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)*

　糾正要看情況
　至於打是不會，我沒那麼粗野XD



*6.會一直舔嘴唇*

　嘴唇乾燥就會舔
　不過我個人認為這只是一種習慣吧XD



*7.感覺臀部後少了些什麼?*

　我比較覺得背上少了一對甚麼(你



*8.感覺敏銳*

　還好，甚至是有點遲鈍(?)
　因為這樣所以會比較注意周圍環境來避開危險
　(連路人在人群中掉了公車卡都有聽到囧)



*9.除了榴槤味以外 任何味道都不定義為"臭"* 

　這應該不能列入問題中吧""
　任何動物都有他們沒辦法忍受的氣味
　像我非常討厭香水(?



*10.有時走路會突然想用趾行*

　會，但不持久XD



*11.當你去看棒球比賽時，你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏*

　運動頻道不是我的菜



*12.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋*

　沒錢做獸服（而且也手殘不會(?
　兔子形狀的拖鞋.......比起穿著鞋子我更愛裸足



*13.你認為你的美漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'YERF' 'YIFF' 'WOLFE'這些字*

　我連一本都沒有(抹臉



*14.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物*

　基本上是因為很帥(甚麼



*15.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食*

　也有日行性動物啊XDDDDD
　雖然我確實比較常在晚上出現(?



*16.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的*

　星際大戰沒看
　小恐龍很久以前看過　可是已經沒記憶了.....(炸



*17.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色* 

　我用SAI就夠了!!!(被輾



*18.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色*

　確實沒錯(?)
　雖然sonic也是獸人啦...



*19.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家*

　我很久沒看電視了(抹臉



*20.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字*

　J.C.、BAKA、NET.狼、五色、銀月貓
　小黑貓、阿翔、幻貓、羽狼、和魯夫
　KUBI、漣漪月影、館主、雷歐北北、RJ
　柩月、妤、時間貓、卡普貓........
　想不起來惹XDDDD日本畫家算不算(?



*21.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察*

　你有看過路上狗跟狗____的時候有人打給動保協會嗎(炸



*22.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族* 

　是我的菜就選(?)
　我比較喜歡纖細型啊QQQQ



*23.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」*

　比起巢穴我更喜歡喊"窩"



*24.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子*

　我是麒麟派的喔喔喔喔!!!!!!!!!(被輾



*25.你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人* 

　我都沒玩QQ



*26.你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme*

　沒錢買



*27.你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過*

　沒玩過



*28.打呵欠舌頭會伸出來的。* 

　因為很醜所以不會



*29.被戳會發出怪聲音*

　你會聽到貓慘叫(?



*30.對滿月很興奮*

　都藏在心裏(欸



*31.看到/聽到「獵人」和「殺狼」一詞馬上有殺戮的渴望* 

　算是有獵人的血統(原住民)所以其實覺得還好....
　看到/聽到殺狼則是憤怒



*32.總是呆呆的望著天空想變成狼*

　白天太亮我不能望(抹臉
　晚上望會變成欣賞風景



*33.當喝到外帶的湯時，會用舌頭舔完蓋子裡面的湯。*

　很好喝就會舔完，但我基本上是不喝湯派......



感覺我好像都再吐槽問卷(被踢

----------


## arthur90841

1.會學獸叫
 常常的(不過都在自己一個人的時候)
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
 這太難了
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
 贊同
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
 我還沒受話到這種程度(以後可能)
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
 頂多跟他講一講而已吧
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~)
偶爾吧

----------


## 狼の寂

寂呢應該算是獸化程度非常的高。    1，狼嚎   非常喜歡(但都只限於無人時)                   2，四肢爬行  非常喜歡 (不過不太常做，只為了融入人群)          3，看到獸的當下根本將其視為同類  @@     4，收集跟自己的獸有關的這點也非常符合(寂手機裡有關狼的圖片早已超過300張以上....    :  3  )      ，以下幾點皆完全符合 ，因此寂就不再打了!      (完全獸化   ！    嗷~嗚~~~

----------


## ウルフルン

我可是獸人呢,怎會4腳爬行=.=.............. :wuffer_glee:

----------


## 夜落白櫻

1.會學獸叫
我會
2.最做出四腳爬行的動作
也會
3.在看到獸時會覺得在看同類
沒這種感覺
4.會收集關於獸的一切有關物
也會
5.當聽到有人汙辱你的獸時.會立刻糾正他(甚至是打他)
很用力的打
6.會一直舔嘴唇(有些會拉~) 
無時無刻都在舔

----------

